# A Good Quick Stop



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i would suggest sitting really deeeeep in your saddle. incooperating this with everything else that you are doing. when a horse performs a sliding stop they are actually pulling themselves foward with their front legs. while their sitting on their back legs.....if you will. a sliding stop takes a long time to execute perfectly. people usually try to make their horses begin to start the sliding stop by doing it on a slight decline. this makes the horse use their front legs to pull and back legs to slide. i hope this helped some what


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

When I'm training my guys for a sliding stop I always ask for a back up IMMEDIATLY after they stop. By doing this they learn to use the back end the keep the front end very loose.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

What I used to do was take them facing the fence and then ask "Whoa" right before they would nearly hit the wall.

But other than that everyone else has pretty much hit it.


----------



## CowPony (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Harlee rides horses, thats what I have been doing and it's seems to work.


----------

